# "The Movie Chain Game"



## wingchun100 (May 22, 2014)

My last post in the TV show thread I started (about Hugh Laurie being on Black Adder, and then House) gave me an interesting idea. I call it "the movie chain game." I will name a movie, plus the people who directed it, wrote it (if I know who it is), and starred in them. I will also give miscellaneous info (for example, if it is a remake then I will give details about the original). Someone takes that and creates the NEXT reply in the thread. 

I am a fan of obscure movies but I will try to stick to ones with popular folks. I don't know how far this will go, but we will see! Okay, so movie number one:

THE FLY (1986 remake)
Starring Jeff Goldblum, Geena Davis
Co-written and directed by David Cronenberg
Produced by Mel Brooks (no joke!)
The original starred Vincent Price.

I hope that is enough to get started!


----------



## Buka (May 22, 2014)

I'd love to play - but not sure how. Can you give me an example of what might come next?

(I saw the original Fly when it came out in 58. Scared the crap out of me.)


----------



## wingchun100 (May 22, 2014)

Take someone from that, and name an entirely different movie they were in. If you know them, name the director of the other movie. If not, then don't. (I don't expect people to hit up Wikipedia or IMDB for details!)

So for example, take Geena Davis. She was also in...with...


----------



## Transk53 (May 22, 2014)

wingchun100 said:


> Take someone from that, and name an entirely different movie they were in. If you know them, name the director of the other movie. If not, then don't. (I don't expect people to hit up Wikipedia or IMDB for details!)
> 
> So for example, take Geena Davis. She was also in...with...



With Geoff Goldblum in that cheesy 80's movie where they were painted. Well you did state the rules about IMDB etc..


----------



## wingchun100 (May 22, 2014)

Transk53 said:


> With Geoff Goldblum in that cheesy 80's movie where they were painted. Well you did state the rules about IMDB etc..



LOL No, I said I didn't EXPECT anyone to. You can feel free to do that. I just didn't expect anyone to want to devote that much effort into it. So feel free to find the name of that movie.


----------



## Transk53 (May 22, 2014)

wingchun100 said:


> LOL No, I said I didn't EXPECT anyone to. You can feel free to do that. I just didn't expect anyone to want to devote that much effort into it. So feel free to find the name of that movie.



Yep


----------



## wingchun100 (May 22, 2014)

Oh this will make it super easy for the next person.

EARTH GIRLS ARE EASY
Starring...
Jeff Goldblum
Geena Davis
Jim Carrey

Now I don't think I have to point out which person you could find a different movie for there.


----------



## Steve (May 22, 2014)

Mister Frost
Starring 
Jeff Goldblum
Alan Bates
Kathy Baker
Jean Pierre Cassel

Jeff Goldblum plays a serial killer who alleges to be the devil, and has to convince a non-believer that he really exists.


----------



## wingchun100 (May 23, 2014)

I should have clarified the point isn't to keep looking for movies with the same actors. You pick something that would have a whole different cast. This would been real easy to do after EARTH GIRLS ARE EASY. I could have sworn someone would have picked up on the last actor listed for that movie...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buka (May 23, 2014)

Steve said:


> Mister Frost
> Starring
> Jeff Goldblum
> Alan Bates
> ...



The Right Stuff
Starring
Sam Shepard
Scott Glenn
Ed Harris
Dennis Quaid
*Kathy Baker
Fred Ward 
Barbara Hershey
Directed - Philip Kaufman


----------



## Steve (May 23, 2014)

wingchun100 said:


> I should have clarified the point isn't to keep looking for movies with the same actors. You pick something that would have a whole different cast. This would been real easy to do after EARTH GIRLS ARE EASY. I could have sworn someone would have picked up on the last actor listed for that movie...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I like the movie Mister Frost.


----------



## Steve (May 23, 2014)

Buka said:


> The Right Stuff
> Starring
> Sam Shepard
> Scott Glenn
> ...


The Abyss - 
Starring Ed Harris
Mary Elizabeth Mastrantonio (spelling might be wrong on that one)
Directed by James Cameron

I know there were more people in that, but I can't remember them.


----------



## wingchun100 (May 27, 2014)

I think adding the asterisk to show how this movie ties to the previous one is a nice touch.

TITANIC
Starring Leonardo DiCaprio, Kate Winslet, Billy Zane, Kathy Bates
*Directed by James Cameron


----------



## Steve (May 27, 2014)

wingchun100 said:


> I think adding the asterisk to show how this movie ties to the previous one is a nice touch.
> 
> TITANIC
> Starring Leonardo DiCaprio, Kate Winslet, Billy Zane, Kathy Bates
> *Directed by James Cameron


The Phantom (aka the movie that killed Billy Zane's career)

*Billy Zane
Catherine Zeta Jones 
Kristy Swanson


----------



## ballen0351 (May 27, 2014)

Steve said:


> The Phantom (aka the movie that killed Billy Zane's career)
> 
> *Billy Zane
> Catherine Zeta Jones
> Kristy Swanson


Here's an easy one for you guys


Oceans 12
*Catherine zeta Jones
George Clooney
Brad Pitt
Matt Damon
Andy Garcia
Don Cheadle


----------



## wingchun100 (May 27, 2014)

GOOD WILL HUNTING
Directed by Gus Van Sant
*Matt Damon
Robin Williams
Ben Affleck
Minni Driver
Stellan Skarsgård

Stellan is one of those guys you have seen a hundred times, but you don't realize it. You may have even seen him in some comic book movies without knowing.


----------



## Buka (May 27, 2014)

GROSS POINTE BLANK
Directed by George Armitage
*Minnie Driver
John Cusak
Alan Arkin
Dan Akyroyd
Hank Azaria
Jeremy Piven
Benny Urquidez


----------



## wingchun100 (May 27, 2014)

GHOSTBUSTERS
Directed by Ivan Reitman
Starring 
*Dan Akyroyd
Bill Murray
Harold Ramis
Sigourney Weaver
Rick Moranis
Annie Potts


----------



## Tames D (May 27, 2014)

*LEGAL EAGLES
**Directed by Ivan Reitman
Starring:
Robert Redford
Daryl Hannah
Brian Dennehy


----------



## wingchun100 (May 27, 2014)

WALL STREET
Directed by Oliver Stone
Starring
Charlie Sheen
Michael Douglas
Martin Sheen
*Daryl Hannah
Sean Young
Hal Holbrook
James Spader


----------



## Steve (May 27, 2014)

wingchun100 said:


> WALL STREET
> Directed by Oliver Stone
> Starring
> Charlie Sheen
> ...


The Firm
Starring Hal Holbrook *
Tom Cruise
Gene Hackman
Holly Hunter
Ed Harris


----------



## wingchun100 (May 27, 2014)

THE FRENCH CONNECTION
Directed by William Friedkin
Starring:
*Gene Hackman
Roy Schieder
Tony Lo Bianco


----------



## Steve (May 27, 2014)

wingchun100 said:


> THE FRENCH CONNECTION
> Directed by William Friedkin
> Starring:
> *Gene Hackman
> ...


Well, I hope someone can come up with something on this one.  Other than Gene Hackman, I don't know any of those people, and haven't seen the movie.


----------



## Buka (May 27, 2014)

JAWS
Directed by Steven Spielberg
*Roy Schieder
Robert Shaw
Richard Dreyfuss
Murray Hamilton
A really big shark

Steve - Check out the French Connection if it's ever on. Maybe a slight bit dated (1971) but epic. True story, too.


----------



## Tames D (May 27, 2014)

*The Goodbye Girl*
Producer: Ray Stark (Can't remember Directors name)
*Richard Dreyfuss
Marsha Mason
Quinn Cummings


----------



## Buka (May 27, 2014)

*Two Days in the Valley*
*Marsha Mason
Danny Aiello
Jeff Daniels
Teri Hatcher
James Spader
Eric Stoltz
Charlize Theron
Kieth Carradine


(Good crime drama, btw, Theron's debut. (Fabulous.)


----------



## Tames D (May 27, 2014)

*Pretty Baby*
*Keith Carradine
Brooke Shields
Susan Sarandon


----------



## Steve (May 27, 2014)

Tames D said:


> *Pretty Baby*
> *Keith Carradine
> Brooke Shields
> Susan Sarandon



Bill durham

*Susan Sarandon
Tim robbins
Kevin Costner

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## wingchun100 (May 28, 2014)

Steve said:


> Well, I hope someone can come up with something on this one.  Other than Gene Hackman, I don't know any of those people, and haven't seen the movie.



That was a gift! William Friedkin directed EXORCIST, Roy Schieder was Chief Brody in JAWS, and Tony Lo Bianco has been in...other stuff LOL. Seriously though, he was in one of my favorite off-the-wall horror flicks GOD TOLD ME TO. 

Anyway, back to the game.


----------



## wingchun100 (May 28, 2014)

Steve said:


> Bill durham
> 
> *Susan Sarandon
> Tim robbins
> ...



DEAD MAN WALKING
Directed by Tim Robbins
Starring
*Susan Sarandon
Sean Penn
R Lee Ermey
Jack Black (don't even remember him being in the movie!)

Buka, while I can't agree with your assessment of TWO DAYS as a great movie, I do thank the filmmakers for bringing a beauty like Theron to the screen.


----------



## Buka (May 28, 2014)

*Fast Times at Ridgemont High*
Director Amy Heckerling
*Sean Penn
Jennifer Jason Leigh
Judge Reinhold
Ray Walston
Forrest Whitaker

Wingchun 100, - _good_, not great, bro, and that's quite the entrance she made. I find Two Days quintessential L.A.


----------



## wingchun100 (May 28, 2014)

Buka said:


> *Fast Times at Ridgemont High*
> Director Amy Heckerling
> *Sean Penn
> Jennifer Jason Leigh
> ...



BEVERLY HILLS COP
Directed by Martin Brest
Starring 
Eddie Murphy
*Judge Reinhold
Ronny Cox
Bronson Pinchot
Paul Reiser
Damon Wayans

I could have made that difficult and gone with Forest Whitaker in GHOST DOG. In that movie I think he is the only one who is well-known! Or Amy Heckerling, who didn't direct very many movies. Going with Judge was the smart thing to keep the game going!


----------



## Buka (May 28, 2014)

wingchun100 said:


> BEVERLY HILLS COP
> Directed by Martin Brest
> Starring
> Eddie Murphy
> ...



I got Ghost Dog for Christmas a few years ago, I like it a lot. Henry Silva was in it, who probably played more bad guys in films than any other actor. He had_ one of_ the first "karate fights" in films against Frank Sinatra in Manchurian Candidate. (1962) anyway, on with the game!

*True Romance*
Director -Quentin Tarantino
*Bronson Pinchot
Christian Slater
Patricia Arquette
Dennis Hopper
Gary Oldman
Val Kilmer
Brad Pitt
Christopher Walken
James Galdofini


----------



## wingchun100 (Jun 25, 2014)

I forgot my own game! Well, here we go with reviving it.

KILL BILL
*Directed by Quentin Tarantino
Uma Thurmann
David Carradine
Gordon Liu
Darryl Hannah
Michael Madsen
Vivica A Fox
Lucy Liu
Sonny Chiba


----------



## Buka (Jun 25, 2014)

*Independence Day* 

Vivica A Fox*
Will Smith
Bill Pullman
Jeff Goldblum
Judd Hirsch
Robert Loggia
Randy Quaid


----------



## yak sao (Jun 28, 2014)

Buka said:


> *Independence Day*
> 
> Vivica A Fox*
> Will Smith
> ...



National Lampoon's Vacation

Chevy Chase
Beverly D'Angelo
John Candy
*Randy Quaid


----------



## wingchun100 (Jun 29, 2014)

HOME ALONE

Directed by Chris Columbus
Produced by John Hughes

Starting
Macaulay Culkin
John Heard
Robert Blossom
Catherine O'Hara
*John Candy



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bluewaveschool (Jun 29, 2014)

SPACEBALLS

Written and Directed by Mel Brooks

Starring

Bill Pullman
*John Candy
Rick Moranis
Mel Brooks
Joan Rivers


----------



## wingchun100 (Jun 29, 2014)

SIBLING RIVALRY

Starring

*Bill Pullman

Scott Bakula

Kirstie Alley

Sam Elliott


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cirdan (Jul 1, 2014)

THE GOLDEN COMPASS

Starring

*Sam Elliot
Nicole Kidman
Eva Green
Dakota blue Richards
Daniel craig
Ian McKellen


----------



## wingchun100 (Jul 1, 2014)

X-MEN 
Directed by Bryan Singer
Starring
*Ian McKellen
Hugh Jackman
Anna Paquin
Halle Berry
James Marsden
Patrick Stewart
Famke Janssen
Rebecca Romijn
Alan Cumming
Brian Cox


----------



## yak sao (Jul 1, 2014)

Excalibur

Nigel Terry
Liam Neeson
Nicol Williamson
*Patrick Stewart


----------



## wingchun100 (Jul 1, 2014)

SCHINDLER'S LIST
Directed by Steven Spielberg
Starring
*Liam Neeson
Ben Kingsley
Ralph Fiennes


----------

